# Black horse names



## pixiebee (5 March 2010)

I have a little black welshx mare. I plan to jump her over the summer so am looking for a 'show' name.These are a few off the top of my head
After dark
angel in disquise
nothing but naughty
skys the limit (sky)
the devil rides prada

any suggestions? her name is storm but I used to havea horse called storm and I think of it as a boys name. She is 12-is it wrong to change her name? what do you think (she is passported as storm so will have to live with that!)
picture-not a good pic but might help


----------



## Elliep25 (5 March 2010)

I like all those names you said. Have you considered midnight? She's beautiful by the way x


----------



## Equestrian92 (5 March 2010)

My black boy is called "Black Magic"


----------



## Elliep25 (5 March 2010)

....or what about belladonna (means beautiful lady in italian) and her show name could be deadly nightshade!?
I do like Black Magic too though thats a lovely name. x


----------



## ncarter (5 March 2010)

She looks lovely - exactly like my previous black welsh x mare, even to the white foot! Her name was Bellissima. I like all your suggestions too!


----------



## michelleice (5 March 2010)

shadow dancer
dark delight 
black madness
dawn treader 

hmm running out of ideas now lol


----------



## Equestrian92 (5 March 2010)

What does Pixiebee think of those?


----------



## LittleSoph (5 March 2010)

After Midnight (Midnight)
Black Listed (Lissy)
Black Mamba 
Black Velvet (Velvet)
Bête Noire (means Black Beast)
Dance in the Dark (Dancer)
Dark and Stormy (Stormy)
Dark Angel (Angel)
Dark Horse
Dark Skies (Sky)
Heaven at Night
In the Dark
Midnight Hour (Midnight)
Midnight Sun (Midnight)
Night Angel (Angel)
Woman In Black


----------



## Fairynuff (5 March 2010)

How about 'Nerina' (pronounced Nereena)-its Italian for 'little black one'.


----------



## Tamba (5 March 2010)

hmm, like that, but wouldnt remember it!!!!!!!!!
what about Twilight beauty 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as shes gorgeous


----------



## skint1 (5 March 2010)

I like Nerina!


----------



## CeeBee (5 March 2010)

I like Black Velvet! Velvet is such a cute name.
Or good old Black Beauty!


----------



## MydnightShadow (5 March 2010)

I had a black NF when I was younger and he was called Midnight Fantasie (Midnight). The fantasie part came from one of his ancestors.

A place to look for lots of names of black horses is one of the Pullen-Thompson sisters books from the Black Beauty's Clan series as they all had their fictional pedigrees listed with lots of black horse names.  Two I remember are Black Velvet and Black Nightshade, two of the horse stories they wrote.

Great childrens books in the vein of Black Beauty although I haven't read them since I was at school (a long time ago now!).


----------



## Old Bat (5 March 2010)

My ideas seem a bit warped by comparison to some of the beautiful names you have all thought of...

Black to Basics
Black to the Future
Black Eyed Pea
Black Sabbath


----------



## Dovorian (5 March 2010)

I've had 2 blacks:

Isla Negra
Amour Noir

Weird I know.......


----------



## pixiebee (5 March 2010)

hmmm, so many choices!!!!!! I do like the italian ones as my surname is italian!!! lol


----------



## kal40 (5 March 2010)

Our black welsh D is called Opal (Im guessing you get black opals). and her passported name is Gwarchod Welsh Countess.


----------



## TheShark (5 March 2010)

What about Oya - it's the goddess of thunder in the Yoruba religion (whatever that is!)

Or - more relating to the black theme:

Inky sky
Queen of clubs/spades (aka Queenie)
Bella Noir

She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Elliep25 (5 March 2010)

Please do tell us what you pick in the end.Good luck deciding x


----------



## Rollin (5 March 2010)

Yes you do get black opals.  I love them they are actually dark blue and very expensive.

Also black pearls.  I have two Shgya Arabs from foundation stud at Babolna in Hungary, I would have loved a black one but they are rare.

The black stallion O'Bajan (1940's I think) was known as the Pearl of  Hungary - nice don't you think.


----------



## bitlessbill (5 March 2010)

Bill is black and his show name is Midnight Magic.


----------



## neddynesbitt (6 March 2010)

My friends lad is called The Prince of Darkness, Ozzy for short 
	
	
		
		
	


	





How about The Princess of Darkness


----------

